# Weird But True



## etinder (Sep 22, 2004)

This is weird but true! 

While sitting at your desk make clockwise circles with your right foot. (go ahead no one will see you) While doing this, draw the number "6" in the air with your right hand. 

Your foot will change direction.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Sep 22, 2004)

lols weird it is but what happens then ?


----------



## Arvind (Sep 22, 2004)

lol. somehow, i cud write but with extremely hard time, foot clockwise for 6, and anticlockwise for 9. So at a time, only one type of syncronization of activity takes place. but i guess, practice can make this weird thing vanish


----------



## etinder (Sep 22, 2004)

c its just neuro muscular coordination, and with practice anything is possible


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 10, 2008)

Another Neuro Muscular Co-ordination :


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 17, 2008)

etinder said:


> This is weird but true!
> 
> While sitting at your desk make clockwise circles with your right foot. (go ahead no one will see you) While doing this, draw the number "6" in the air with your right hand.
> 
> Your foot will change direction.


nope didnt work... 
Isnt that even more weird?


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL Laws of Nature :advocate:


----------

